

Reddit User Who Started FindBostonBombers Quits Reddit  - stevewillensky
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/23/reddit-boston-ama_n_3138623.html

======
briandilley
hahaha, that's funny. "Quits Reddit" - HAHA.

~~~
Metatron
Sometimes it despairs me how awkwardly big news sites phrase things when it
comes to things they don't truly understand.

The user will probably not stop browsing, and they'll probably make a new
account. But I guess 'quits' sounds so much more extravagant.

